
The underappreciated role of muscle in health and disease [pdf] - Mz
http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/84/3/475.full.pdf
======
JPLeRouzic
This is a 2006 article which was cited by 600 or so papers. I find this paper
extremely interesting and I did a quick search on author's name, and a recent
paper (2017) which has the same author [0] says:

"We conclude that over an 8-week intervention period, the protein intake
distribution pattern in mixed meals does not play an important role in
determining anabolic response, muscle strength, or functional outcomes."

Biology is hard!

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28318687](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28318687)

~~~
pc86
> _the protein intake distribution pattern in mixed meals_

Is this the academic way of saying "timing your protein intake"?

~~~
beager
I don't believe so. The abstract of the paper indicates that they separated
the groups into those who ate 15/20/65% protein ratio through the day, and
those who did 33/33/33%.

In my experience, "timing your protein intake" refers to the timing of protein
intake relative to exercise, about which I do not have any sense of measurable
validity.

~~~
hammock
Read the abstract more critically

The percentages are across breakfast, lunch and dinner; not protein, fat and
carbs as you might be assuming.

It also is clear that all participants had equal protein consumption:
1.1g/kg/day.

~~~
beager
I understood that. My point was that people who say "protein timing" are
referring to consuming protein supplementation around the time that they work
out, to maximize hypertrophy or performance.

